# ***Sticky Roll Up and Important Threads*** Please Read Before Posting New Threads



## mark manning (Apr 11, 2013)

*The General Forum Sticky Roll Up Thread*

*Here is where you will find all of the important threads including all of the threads deserving of being stickied in this section. If you feel like something needs to be added please feel free to contact one of this forum's moderators with your request.*



*[Guide] How to Use XDA Forums And Threads: For [New Members]*
*[Guide] How To Do All Those Cool Things When Making A Post! (Like Hiding Text, Etc)*
*[GUIDE] How to use the XDA search feature*
*[Guide]A few simple steps to avoid installing Malware*
*Flashing custom ROMs and your warranty.*

*Xda Developers Wiki*

*Forum Administration and Moderation Team*

*[Tributarius] How XDA has inspired you ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°*
*Guide on CPU governors and I/O schedulers*

*Usb drivers for your android phone*

*Get your XDA-Dev Status Sigs here!*

*GPRS/Internet Connection Settings for the whole world*

*Looking For Developers Who Want to be on XDA TV*

*Xda Twitter*

*Contact Us*



*Please Take Time and Read The Rules. Before Posting.

Especially The Following Things:*​


> *Search before posting.*
> 
> *Use one of our search functions before posting, whether you have a question or something new to share, it's very likely someone already asked that question or shared that news.*​

Click to collapse




*Any Member Who Posts Unnecessary Thread, Or Threads Which Have Already Been Posted Before Will Be Warned, And His/Her Thread Will Be Closed Immediately. Repeated Offenders Will Be Facing Disciplinary Action.*​


> *Member conduct.*
> 
> *Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result what is ‘ok’ to say in your part of the world may not be ok in someone else’s part of the world. Please think about who is reading what you write. Keep in mind that what you think of as acceptable use of language may not be acceptable to others. Conversely, while reading member posts, remember that word you find offensive may not be to the writer. Tolerance is a two way street.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*Everyone Is Welcome On XDA-Developers And Nobody Shall Be Attacked Under Any Conditions/Circumstances. Breaking Of Any Of the Above Rules May Lead To A Warning/Infraction/Ban from Xda.*




*Please Follow The Rules, Be Productive, Search, Read, Respect. 
Enjoy ! *


----------

